# mic calibration files



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys
just about to try this software out. i cant seem to find any mic calibration files (.cal) on my hard drive when it asks me to browse, are these installed with software?

Landon


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> are these installed with software?


No, they're downloadable from the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks, there is only a few I see I. I will try to manually make one for my Rode NTK mic.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I will try to manually make one for my Rode NTK mic.


Yep, we only have a few. You can certainly make one that works with REW for a mic if you have its calibration chart.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

When you load the cal files, do you have to use c weighted meter setting? Also, does using the c weighted measure result in a different graph, or is everything factored in?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When you load the cal files, do you have to use c weighted meter setting?


The calibration file replaces the C-Weight file over the frequency limits of the cal file.



> does using the c weighted measure result in a different graph, or is everything factored in?


The C-Weight compensation or Calibration file is designed to offset the C-Weighting filter in the meters measurement to render it flat.

brucek


----------

